# Asus Zenbook Prime UX31a



## philippe27 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander

Ich konnte heute mein lang ersehntes erstes Ultrabook hollen

Natürlich wurde es bereits ausgiebig getestet, sowie dieser Beitrag bereits damit geschrieben.
Ich möchte deshalb einen kurzen Bericht darüber verfassen der vielleicht der eine oder andere von euch auch zum Kauf anspornt.

Meine Erwartungen an das Ultrabook waren natürlich sehr hoch, da ich eigentlich bereits den Vorgänger haben wollte. Da Asus, wieso auch immer, bereits beim Erscheinen von dem Nachfolger(diesem hier) berichtete bleibt wohl ein Rätsel. Da dort viele Versprechungen gemacht wurden, wartete ich halt 3 Monate länger

Doch nun zum Ultrabook UX31a von Asus

Mein Modell heisst Asus Ultrabook Prime UX31a R4004X 

Hardware:
Intel Core i7 3517U @ 1,9GHz
4GB DDR3 Ram
128GB Adata XM11 SSD
13,3" Full HD IPS Display Matt
2x USB 3.0 mit Charger Funktion
1x Mini VGA (Adapter auf VGA liegt bei)
1x Micro HDMI
SD Cardslot
Wifi b/g/n Intel N-6235
10/100Mb Lan über USB Adapter


Optisch wirkt das Zenbook bereits sehr wie einem Macbook Air, nur finde ich es dank Windows und dem Display um längen besser. Natürlich sage ich das jetzt nicht einfach so, denn auch ich hatte ein Macbook und ein iPhone!

*Die Verarbeitung*
Dank einem voll Aluminium Gehäuse wirkt und fühlt sich das Zenbook super an. Der Gehäuse Deckel hat eine sehr schöne feine runde Musterung die bereits vor dem öffnen ins Auge sticht. Die restlichen Teile sind gebürstet was es sehr leicht und denoch stabil wirken lässt. Mit ca. 18mm Dicke inkl. den Gummifüssen ist es super Handlich und ist dank dem Gewicht von nur 1,3kg perfekt für das Arbeiten oder Surfen Unterwegs. Dank dem Aluminiumgehäuse verteilt sich die Wärme auch noch gleichmässig angenehm auf der Rückseite. Auch nach längerem Arbeiten ist die Oberfläche nicht wirklich Warm.
Nicht ein einziges Teil wirkt und ist nicht stabil. Man müsste schon recht viel Kraft aufwenden um es zu zerstören.

*Die Leistung*
Dank dem schnellen i7 Prozessor und der SSD ist das Zenbook so wie es Versprochen wurde innerhalb von 2 Sekunden aus dem Schlafmodus wach und einsatzbereit. Fürs Arbeiten mit Office und Internet ist es perfekt ausgelegt, nur für aktuelle Games reicht die Leistung der OnBoard Grafikkarte HD 4000 nicht. Trotzdem konnte ich Battlefield 2 mit mittleren Einstellungen zocken. 
Schade finde ich den leeren Speicherplatz den man direkt von Anfang an hat. Mein Zenbook hat eine 128GB SSD, direkt bei ersten Start hatte ich nur 63GB zur Verfügung. In der Systemeinstellungen zeigte sich schnell das es sehr viele Progrmme von Asus hat mit 50MB aufwärts. Viele davon finde ich überflüssig und verbrauchen nur unnötig Speicherplatz. 
Empfehlenswert ist eine externe 2,5" Harddisk für grössere Datensammlungen wie Filme und Musik.

Natürlich musste auch die Multimediatauglichkeit getestet werden. Einmal würde eine Blueray von Avatar direkt auf das Zenbook gespeichert und einmal holle sich das Zenbook die Datei über den Wlan Stream von meinem NAS.
Beides lief ohne Probleme und ohne Ruckeln mit einem tollen Bild und einem ebenso geilen Ton.
Der Lüfter sprang wärend den ersten 15 Minuten überhaupt nicht an, danach musste man schon mit dem Ohr an die Unterseite gehen um in zu hören!

Dank den Lautsprechern von Bang & Olufsen ist die Stimmen und Tiefen Wiedergabe super. Leider ist der Bass aufgrund des geringen Volumens des Zenbooks nicht so gar extrem. Verglichen hab ich das Zenbook mit meinem Heimkinoset bestehend aus einem Denon AVR 3311 und 5x Bowers & Wilkinson Standboxen. Kann also doch mit gutem Gewissen sagen das der Sound Hammer ist. 
Da die Lautsprecher eher nach unten gerichtet sind, hört sich der Sound auch nur dann gut an, wenns das Zenbook auf einer Unterlage wie einem Tisch steht. 

Da der Vorgänger anscheinend Probleme mit der Tastatur hatte, der Druckpunkt soll nicht perfekt gewessen sein, musste ich auch das Anschauen.
Getestet hab ich jede grössere Taste inkl ein paar Buchstaben und Zahlen ob sie auch dann Funktionieren wenn man ganz am Äusseren Rand drückt. Aber auch wirklich jede Taste kann man Drücken wo man will, es passiert immer etwas auf dem Bildschirm. Auch der Druckpunkt fühlt sich gut an, man merkt genau wann die Taste gedrückt wurde. Daher schreibe ich auch so viel Text, da es einfach nur genail ist auf dem Teil zu schreiben. Dank der Hintergrundbeleuchtung kann ich jetzt auch endlich einmal im Dunkeln "arbeiten"

Noch kurz zum Display, ich konnte den schönen Nachmittag gleich Nutzen um es in der vollen Sonne zu testen. Genial, egal wie direkt die Sonne auf das Display schien es ging immer um das Display abzulesen. Ich war damals bereits von dem Retina Display des iPhone 4s Begeistern und dieses hier muss sich keinesfalls davor Verstecken. Man muss schon sehr nahe ans Display um die feinen Pixel zu sehen. Und dank der Full HD Auflösung kann ich auch Problemlos 2 Dokumente gleichzeitig geöffnet haben.

Auch zur Akkuleistung muss ich etwas sagen. Ich bin nun seit fast genau 4 Stunden am Testen und Schreiben und Surfen und und und 
Trotzdem ist der Akku noch bei 38%. Ich höre im Hintergrund mittels Radiostream die ganze Zeit noch Musik und die Displayhelligkeit ist auf ca 50% da es mir sonst zu hell ist.
Mal schauen wie lange ich noch Arbeiten kann, bevor ich ins Bett gehe

Fazit:
Ich findes es Genial. Kleinere Mackel hat es sicher, aber für das Arbeiten Unterwegs und das Surfen ist es das Gerät momentan. Da hat Asus wiedereinmal gute Arbeit geleistet. Jetzt muss man nur einmal schauen wie lange noch eine gute Adata SSD in den folgenden Geräten stecken, bevor zu den günstigeren Sandisk Sch**sse gewechselt wird. Finde ich eigentlich eine Frechheit von Asus, dass die ersten "Testgeräte" die bessere Ausstattung bekommen wie die nachfolgenden. Vielleicht sind es aber auch nur Gerüchte.

Hab noch ein paar Bilder angehängt. Falls jemand mir sagen kann, wieso die SSD am Anfang und zum Schluss so "langsam" ist darf sich gerne Melden.

Gruss Philippe


----------



## philippe27 (21. Juni 2012)

Hier noch CPU-Z und HDtune


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht. Was mich interessieren würde: Kommt man an den Akku ran?


----------



## philippe27 (22. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht. Was mich interessieren würde: Kommt man an den Akku ran?


 
Jaein, die Unterseite ist eine komplette Aluminiumabdeckung. Es sind normale kleine Torxschrauben da. Ob man allerdings den Akku wechseln kann, weiss ich nicht. Möchte meine Garantie durch das öffnen nicht verlieren. Ich denke aber das ein ersetzen möglich sein müsste.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

Ich will auch nicht, dass du deine Garantie aufs Spiel setzt. Ich muss jetzt nur noch irgendwie rausfinden ob das Gehäuse und der Akku verklebt sind


----------



## philippe27 (22. Juni 2012)

Mach doch einmal ein Mail an Asus. Ich hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn das Mail erst nach ein paar Tagen retour kamm. Aber wieso möchtest du das Wissen? Der Akku hält ja bereits lange und wenn er defekt ist sollte er auch austauschbar sein. Nicht so wie bei den angebissenen Apfelteilen


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2012)

Warum findest du Windows in dieser
Geräte Klasse besser als OSX? 
Ich muss sagen, dass bei diesen Ultrabook Anwendungsgebieten die Touchgesten von Lion einfach Gold wert sind.


----------



## philippe27 (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo miteinander

Kleiner Nachtrag nach 2 Jahren intensivem Testen.

Natürlich läuft das Asus Zenbook immernoch fast im täglichen Gebrauch. Es hat bereits Reisen durch halb Europa und die ganze Schweiz überstanden. Stürze aus 2m leider auch

Fehler die bisher Aufgefallen sind:
- Die Torx Schrauben auf der Gehäuse Unterseite haben sich gelösst. 
- Strombuchse hatte Wackelkontakt (Mein eigenes Verschulden, das Zenbook flog aus 2m genau auf den Ladeanschluss)
- Das Aluminium Gehäuse ist anfällig für Kratzer, aber auch das ist mein Verschulden

Was hat sich bisher geändert:
- Windows 8.1 wurde installiert. Alle Treiber und Geräte funktionieren Perfekt

Für was wird das Asus Zenbook gebraucht:
- Studium (Dokumente schreiben, bearbeiten / VMware / Programmieren)
- Privat (Surfen / Dokumente schreiben / Filme schauen / Musik hören)
- Reisen (Fotos speichern, bearbeiten (Dank SD-Slot) / Filme bearbeiten, schneiden)

Hat sich der Kauf ausbezahlt?
Auf jeden Fall.
Funktioniert ohne Ausfälle, Akku hällt bei normalem schreiben locker 6 Stunden! (Auch nach 2 Jahren!)

Und für alle die sich bezüglich des Akkus noch fragen, ja der Akku kann problemlos ausgetauscht werden. 

Gruss Philippe


----------



## accpcgamesMB (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo Philippe,

ich habe ein Leistungsproblem mit meinem UX31A, speziell beim surfen. Vielleicht kannst du mir mit deiner Meinung (und deinen Software-Einstellungen) weiterhelfen. Ich habe auch 4GB DDR3 Ram und
eine 128GB  SSD, allerdings einen schwächeren Prozessor (Intel Core i5 @ 1,7GHz).

Den PC habe ich vor 3 Monaten neu aufgesetzt, ohne Asus Recovery. D.h. die Treiber habe ich von der Asus Homepage (leider sind die alle noch mehr oder weniger vom Releasedatum) und dazu die Asus Utilities: LiveUpdate, Power4Gear. Den Rest habe ich nicht installiert. 

Zum Problem: surfen. Derzeit gehe ich noch über den WLAN Adapter ins Internet. Ich habe mir jetzt einen usb3.0 auf 1Gigabit Adapter bestellt in der Hoffnung, dass die Geschwindigkeit besser wird. Allein daran kann es aber m.E. nicht liegen. Ich denke eher an ein Softwareproblem

Die Performanceprobleme starten schon beim Öffnen von Google Chrome (der Startbildschirm mit den am häufigsten aufgerufenen Seiten dauert im Optimalzustand ~7 sek.). Der Seitenaufbau ist allgemein sehr langsam, jeder Klick hat eine Verzögerung. Bei anderen Notebooks im selben WLAN (38 mbps down, 9 mbps up) ist dies nicht der Fall, die sind alle - ausnahmslos - schneller beim Seitenaufbau.

Hast du ähnliche Probleme mal erlebt? Hast du Tipps was die Software / Treiber angeht?

Danke im Voraus für deine Zeit!
Manu


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

Hi, ich habe zwar kein ZenBook aber glaube ein ähnliches Problem gehabt zu haben vor ca. 2 Monaten mit meinem vergleichsweise starken Desktop: Welche Antivirensoftware nutzt du? Nutzt du eine VPN Software? Wenn ja welche? 

Bei mir war die Lösung kurz Kaspersky zu öffnen und ich habe schnell festgestellt, dass das immer dann der Fall war wenn ein Update oder ein Quickscan gemacht wurden. Da beist sich irgendwas. Habe nun den "Fahrplan" für die Quickscans geändert und schon was es vorbei. Ein anderes, aber ähnliches Problem hatte ich bei der Steganos VPN Software: Diese musste ich aus dem Autostart kicken, dann war das auch weg. Wenn ich sie dann normal bei Bedarf gestartet habe gab/gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## accpcgamesMB (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo chischko. 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Einen VPN habe ich nicht. Virensoftware ist der Avira Free.
Ich werde mal meine automatischen Updates und Autostart configs checken und dort ausmisten. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

Hi, 

ja das empfiehlt sich definitiv regelmäßig zu machen v.A. wenn man das System über längere Zeit in Betrieb hat. Da sammelt sich allerhand an, was man nur 1-2 mal braucht und dann Ressourcen frisst. Ich würde auch mal über die Systemsteuerung gehen und dort unter "Programme deinstallieren" durchforsten. Da hat sich bei mir auch nach 4 Monaten bereits einiges angesammelt, was ich nicht mehr gebraucht habe etc.


----------

